# How did you score Lovato vs Moose



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Can't remember which rounds went which way but I had it 48-47 for Moose.

Rounds 2, 3, 4.

Don't remember. Judges could have gotten scores mixed up due to both wearing trunks that looked the same.


----------

